# villagers get their own reece & cyrus photo plates?



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 7, 2020)

ok, getting the reece & cyrus photo plate was cute. FOR MYSELF. but i didn't know the villagers would also get them? it's annoying because i did NOT avoid giving marshal & raymond furniture (there's only a few that could match their interior) only for them to display something random? 

ay ya ya sorry i know it seems like i'm too over controlling, but this is bothering me because i do not give them gifts for nothing. i give them gifts to help design their interior. i hope at some point there's an HDD feature where we could design their interior. alongside, re-working the starting villager houses.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh I totally forgot about that. lol 

I put Wilbur in there, I guess he will get one too.


----------



## aetherene (Jun 7, 2020)

I have the suspicion that the villagers who attended get the plate. I saw Diana had it and Piper I think. But after a while, Diana's plate disappeared. Or maybe it was because of my TTing.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 7, 2020)

aetherene said:


> I have the suspicion that the villagers who attended get the plate. I saw Diana had it and Piper I think. But after a while, Diana's plate disappeared. Or maybe it was because of my TTing.



did they completely disappear? typically though, villagers displayed furniture are on rotatation. so it will appear after some time.
they change the items that can be displayed on the table from time to time. some people are bothered by that, but personally, that's ok for me. so i can re-gift them things i'd want them to display.


----------



## aetherene (Jun 7, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> did they completely disappear? typically though, villagers displayed furniture are on rotatation. so it will appear after some time.
> they change the items that can be displayed on the table from time to time. some people are bothered by that, but personally, that's ok for me. so i can re-gift them things i'd want them to display.



No idea to be honest. It disappeared and I haven't seen it since. I wouldn't be surprised if it shows up suddenly.


----------



## Globes216 (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh whattt? I havent done the one where you invite the guests yet but this would annoy me too if they got the random furniture. I too like to gift furniture that fits in with my villagers' aesthetic. Thanks for the heads up! Do you have to invite guests or could I get away with it by not inviting anyone?


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jun 7, 2020)

I read somewhere that inviting villagers into the wedding party will grant them access to those plates. So make sure to only invite Wilbur and Harvey!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 7, 2020)

Globes216 said:


> Oh whattt? I havent done the one where you invite the guests yet but this would annoy me too if they got the random furniture. I too like to gift furniture that fits in with my villagers' aesthetic. Thanks for the heads up! Do you have to invite guests or could I get away with it by not inviting anyone?



you have to invite someone. like @yatsushiro said, you could invite wilbur and harvey. i guess there are villager interiors that would look good with that item. marina for example, i wouldn't mind.


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2020)

oh yikes really?? didn’t know that was a thing lmao.


----------



## Loreley (Jun 7, 2020)

Villagers will only display seasonal items in the corresponding season, iirc. So I believe they won't have them around after June. My villagers stopped having the plate on display after just a few days though.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 7, 2020)

Loreley said:


> Villagers will only display seasonal items in the corresponding season, iirc. So I believe they won't have them around after June. My villagers stopped having the plate on display after just a few days though.



ok that's a relief then.

and see you guys, time travelers are HELPFUL for infos haha. looks like it does stop showing up @aetherene


----------



## Sloom (Jun 7, 2020)

ughhh and here I was trying to keep dom original so I could give him to someone

thanks game, very cool.


----------



## Hoshi (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh yeah, I noticed Agent S and Dom put theirs on display. It looks fine in her house (she was one of my first 3 invites back when I started), but looks really out of place on Dom's log stool. Haven't noticed it in other homes yet.


----------



## RenaiRider (Jun 7, 2020)

The damn plate was a horrible surprise visiting Lobo this morning D:

I really hope it is only for June. If there are any kind folks TTing out of June, could they report back if the stupid plate disappears??


----------



## moon_child (Jun 7, 2020)

I only invited Wilbur because I read a warning from someone about this.


----------



## Manah (Jun 7, 2020)

Remind me to never invite the people I care about to anything ever again.


----------



## Iris_T (Jun 7, 2020)

Are you kidding??? I didn't know and I invited all my favorite villagers including Sherb and Raymond....


----------



## Lattecakes (Jun 7, 2020)

yatsushiro said:


> I read somewhere that inviting villagers into the wedding party will grant them access to those plates. So make sure to only invite Wilbur and Harvey!


Wishing I saw your comment sooner    I didn't know our villagers will also get them.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 7, 2020)

I think that’s kinda a cool idea. In a few years it’ll let us remember what villagers were involved in our lives at this moment


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 7, 2020)

Hold up, they getting the plate too? Strange, I invited Apple, Audie and some other villagers and when I visited them later, no one had the plate in their houses? Do they only have it for a limit time? But good to know that this can actually happened.


----------



## Corndoggy (Jun 7, 2020)

aw i thought it was cute that everyone i invietd got to display the plate, which i think is absolutley gorgoeous.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm all for my sheep having dinner wear to commemorate a temporary event. Sure it kinda clashes with Doms aesthetic, but I'll have a cute memory of them all cramed into a Chapel thats actually just a kitchen in a few years~


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 7, 2020)

I hope this is temporary. If I still see the plates in October, it's going to be so annoying. I like their houses the way they are


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Jun 7, 2020)

There was a PSA thread that was on the front of the board for days about this around the time the event started... a TTer wanted to warn nonTTers about it.


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

Well that happened to me when I invited my villagers and it doesn't bother me that much, but its weird how Raymond put it in front of his main desk, and some of my other villagers plates are not facing the right direction, which is kinda weird to me.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Jun 7, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Well that happened to me when I invited my villagers and it doesn't bother me that much, but its weird how Raymond put it in front of his main desk, and some of my other villagers plates are not facing the right direction, which is kinda weird to me.


I hate it when they place stuff sitting the wrong way, but sometimes it is so funny. I saw a screenshot of someones where a villager put a 50in tv against the wall on a cabinet facing the wrong way.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 7, 2020)

Iris_T said:


> Are you kidding??? I didn't know and I invited all my favorite villagers including Sherb and Raymond....



it looks so out of place inside raymond's house 
marshal too... which is the best interior on my island


----------



## Alicia (Jun 7, 2020)

I wasn't sure what the item was going to be, but I saw someone post a warning about it. I only invited Coach and Fuchsia along with Harvey and Wilbur. Coach and Fuchsia have starter homes, so I dont really mind. Plus at some point they will probably be moving out. 

Kind of glad I didn't invite Kabuki though. I like his house and I don't think the item would have fit his style.


----------



## wolfie1 (Jun 7, 2020)

Yeah, I was visiting Agnes and I was like "um, what? I don't recall giving you this yesterday?". So I ran back to my house because I thought I might've gotten mixed up and given her something I wasn't supposed to, but it was there in my storage, so... At least her house is original, as in, she was the first uchi who came to my island, so her house is a mess and I don't mind her displaying the picture. I haven't seen any other villager displaying it, though.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 7, 2020)

i'm glad it's just not me who cares about villager interiors, i thought i'd look crazy caring about it. hahahaha! but yeah, the game does have this aesthetic feel, so it would make sense that we'd care what is in our villagers houses/what they wear/what catchphrase they use.

it is kinda cool as a remembrance, but i mean, let's be real... when the villagers go to harv's island, they're not even themselves. are they even aware they are there? they feel like mascots lmao.


----------



## mollyduck (Jun 7, 2020)

I’m annoyed I missed the warning thread, ugh. If it’s only for June that’s fine but I definitely would not have invited Lopez or Molly had I known.


----------



## Iris_T (Jun 7, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> it looks so out of place inside raymond's house
> marshal too... which is the best interior on my island


I've been resetting and it seems for now most of my villagers haven't touch their decorations...I feel like I dodged a bullet, I know is silly but I make a really conscious effort to keep them original or with nice matching furniture and that photo plate is not my cup of tea


----------



## VelveteenCat (Jun 7, 2020)

I knew there would be an item, but I didn't know what it was. I also figuered we HAD to invite villagers, so I tried to choose based on whose interior would be the hardest to ruin. Olaf and Tabby displayed the plate, I don't know about Chops and Groucho since they weren't home so far. I don't really like it and it seems random that villagers would display the faces of two strangers they only met once in their lives in their homes.
While I do think the concept of the plate is pretty, I wish the colors wouldn't be that vibrant. I would love it for my own house if it was customisable, but as is I'm not a fan - probably because I've never met Reese and her Cy-guy out of this event and therefor have no connection to them.


----------



## toenuki (Jun 7, 2020)

oh dang. i saw this too late.


----------



## toenuki (Jun 7, 2020)

also
any way to stop my villagers from potentially displaying this plate?

 it'll probably only fit in Marina's tbh.


----------



## Arrei (Jun 7, 2020)

Luckily, it seem it's not too big a deal whether or not the plates persist? Dataminers have recently figured out the mechanics behind villager decorating, and they can only store up to 32 furniture items before they start removing tabletop items and items not currently on display. Since they don't display wall items or rugs right now, we should be able to just spam gift them those items in the mail to eventually clear out their inventories, and if they lost any default tabletop items in the process, it's a simple matter of regifting them.


----------



## Arckaniel (Jun 7, 2020)

What does the wedding plate look like? Amyone has pictures of it? I'm so glad I still haven't done the wedding event today! Now I know I probably won't invite anyone over (unless it's required, then Lolly could get those wedding plate as she has the starter house anyways)...


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

Arckaniel said:


> What does the wedding plate look like? Amyone has pictures of it? I'm so glad I still haven't done the wedding event today! Now I know I probably won't invite anyone over (unless it's required, then Lolly could get those wedding plate as she has the starter house anyways)...





Spoiler: Photo plate


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 7, 2020)

Sally has one in her room, it's cute.


----------



## Arckaniel (Jun 7, 2020)

Ok thanks! It's not too bad but it won't fit in to some of the villager's aesthetic lol, but I don't mind it to be on my other villagers tho...


----------



## Uffe (Jun 7, 2020)

That's really lame. There's no other way to prevent this from happening? I haven't turned my game on yet, so is there a possibility I can TT backwards and prevent them from owning the item?


----------



## dahlialia (Jun 7, 2020)

Awww, idk.  

But I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that perhaps they only display it during wedding season?


----------



## Jam86 (Jun 7, 2020)

i think if you gift them something else they will remove it
for me raymond is the only villager that actually displayed it but i think it looks cute in his house aha ♡


----------



## Druidsleep (Jun 7, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> ok, getting the reece & cyrus photo plate was cute. FOR MYSELF. but i didn't know the villagers would also get them? it's annoying because i did NOT avoid giving marshal & raymond furniture (there's only a few that could match their interior) only for them to display something random?
> 
> ay ya ya sorry i know it seems like i'm too over controlling, but this is bothering me because i do not give them gifts for nothing. i give them gifts to help design their interior. i hope at some point there's an HDD feature where we could design their interior. alongside, re-working the starting villager houses.


NUUU all my houses! ahhh i did the event today and invited all my favorite villagers. Why nintendo?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 7, 2020)

Iris_T said:


> I've been resetting and it seems for now most of my villagers haven't touch their decorations...I feel like I dodged a bullet, I know is silly but I make a really conscious effort to keep them original or with nice matching furniture and that photo plate is not my cup of tea



you & i are on the same boat it seems. at least the item is not that hideous, the problem is just that it's colored in a way that won't fit some themes. it's just annoying to me because there's a reason why i've only been giving marshal coffee related items, or wall items (he won't display), and fruits. only for this to happen. it feels like, i did all that for nothing.


----------



## Fendi (Jun 7, 2020)

Well, I wish I had stumbled upon this thread sooner. I still have yet to check on my villager's houses, but now I can only expect to see these plates. Although I'm pretty indifferent when it comes to villager's displaying furniture, I can only hope that they will finally get rid of the random fish/bugs they bought from me with this.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 7, 2020)

Fendi said:


> Well, I wish I had stumbled upon this thread sooner. I still have yet to check on my villager's houses, but now I can only expect to see these plates. Although I'm pretty indifferent when it comes to villager's displaying furniture, I can only hope that they will finally get rid of the random fish/bugs they bought from me with this.



if they actually get rid of the fish/bugs, then it's a win


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jun 7, 2020)

i personally like that they keep a momento. It’s like we all went to the wedding together!  But I guess the difference is that I‘m not too invested in what my neighbor’s houses look like


----------



## biksoka (Jun 7, 2020)

Corndoggy said:


> aw i thought it was cute that everyone i invietd got to display the plate, which i think is absolutley gorgoeous.


Agreed, it's very cute and almost feels like we went to a real party together. I was thinking of moving out Wolfgang because he's been in town for a while but now can't bring myself to do it with the little extra decoration - almost feels like we have history now (am I totally projecting onto virtual animals because I can't go outside and have no social life now, heck yeah)


----------



## Tehya Faye (Jun 7, 2020)

Apple, Punchy, and Phoebe decided they wanted to display the plate; it looks pretty good in Apple's house, and Punchy is my starter Lazy, so his house is already bad. Phoebe put it on her log stool, though, which is...less than ideal. The poor plate is gonna melt!  I gave her some incense to maybe place there instead, though I'll have to wait and see if she decides to remove it. Her house is more fun than nice, though, so I'm not that fussed? Hopefully they really do stop displaying it after June.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 7, 2020)

And this is why we really need a “report house” option. People like to be in control, even when it comes to the house interior of a cute animal in a video game. 

I knew about this already thankfully because of the PSA earlier in the week, so I only invited those who’s homes are already an absolute mess. R.i.p Ed, Diva and Felicity.


----------



## Tehya Faye (Jun 7, 2020)

I wouldn't mind some sort of home designer for the villager houses at some point, especially since the starting 5 villagers have generic/bad homes that they never upgrade. It almost feels like a feature like that is on the horizon so we can spend some money to design fresh interiors for them.


----------



## Applebunny (Jun 7, 2020)

Wishful thinking but maybe they’ll disappear after June when they’re no longer in season?

I knew this would happen so I invited my partners player, the npcs, and my villagers in starter houses only. ^^;


----------



## Tehya Faye (Jun 7, 2020)

Applebunny said:


> Wishful thinking but maybe they’ll disappear after June when they’re no longer in season?
> 
> I knew this would happen so I invited my partners player, the npcs, and my villagers in starter houses only. ^^;



Not wishful thinking - some TTers said already that they stopped displaying after a while, like in July.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Jun 7, 2020)

Is it wrong of me that I'm sitting here laughing that people are mad about this? 

I think it's cute. They were at the wedding too, they get a little gift  I know people are crazy when it comes to villagers' house interiors, but I say give them more fun crap to display. I've always found it endearing when I go into a villager's house and they have something on display that doesn't match at all. Because I gave it to them. How thoughtful of them that they care more about displaying a thoughtful gift than the overall "aesthetic" of their room. It's nice.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 7, 2020)

I saw a PSA on here the other day that says they will display the plate, so I only invited Harv and Wilbur to the party. I don’t think they all display them or consistently display them though. I didn’t really care about the picture. I just wanted the heart crystals.


----------



## Swizzle (Jun 7, 2020)

Man, I was so dismayed when I went onto my island today and saw that all 4 of the villagers in their homes today had those plates, and possibly more of them will have them considering I invited everyone except 1 villager.


----------



## Meira (Jun 7, 2020)

I saw a plate in Raymond's house and I was confused as to how he got it. Then I went to other villagers and they had them too. 
I don't mind that they have them since the item isn't ugly or out of place haha


----------



## Ras (Jun 7, 2020)

Arrei said:


> Since they don't display wall items or rugs right now



Boy, is THAT a scary sentence. You wake up one day after an update and every iron wall lamp you ever gave out comes back to bite you. None of this will matter if we get the Happy Home functionality.


----------



## Arrei (Jun 8, 2020)

Ras said:


> Boy, is THAT a scary sentence. You wake up one day after an update and every iron wall lamp you ever gave out comes back to bite you. None of this will matter if we get the Happy Home functionality.


Well, in the event they add support for wall items, it also shouldn't matter too much because the way they've designed it every villager house only has a certain number of pre-set open spaces for putting up new items of specific sizes. I can't see them putting more than a few wall item slots per house, so even if we've filled their inventory with 32 wall lamps they should only be able to use a few of them.


----------



## Splinter (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm actually really irked.
I hope eventually we get to HHD their houses.


----------



## FishHead (Jun 8, 2020)

Honestly, I  dont mind it for whitney's house, since it replaced the flea I gave her.


----------



## nerfeddude (Jun 8, 2020)

Aw, I thought that this is cute... I'm actually surprised so many people are mad about a small plate in a virtual animal house. _I'm personally mad when they're displaying a clothing I gifted, because it's WAY harder to replace haha_


----------

